# Rotation switch restored to IOS in 4.3



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It appears that Apple does listen to its customers once in a while: The next version of IOS will apparently allow you to configure the Mute switch back to being a screen rotation lock switch.

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/01/breaking-apple-releases-ios-43-beta-developers/

Now if Amazon would just listen to us once in a while....

Mike


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah, thank God.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh that is great news! 

Melissa


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the great news!  When that first changed I thought I had lost my mind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Omigosh, thank you thank you thank you.  I've been trying not to whine, but I hated the change.  I use the rotation switch far more than I need to mute the iPad.  And muting with the rocker is easy anyway.

This is my bump for the day!  (Which I needed since I spent hours helping my husband work on our dryer that broke today.)

Betsy


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

That is good news, I still haven't adjusted.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Good.  The mute button doesn't mute all noise, which makes it worthless to me.  Even if it worked properly, I wouldn't use it nearly as much as the rotation lock.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Dangit, I KNEW something had changed! I was going crazy because I just KNEW there used to be a screen lock function, but it disappeared! I figured I did something in the settings menu, nice to see Apple did my thinking for me


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I was actually glad when they switched it. I hardly ever use the orientation lock, but I mute the iPad every night before bed. *shrugs*



The Hooded Claw said:


> Good. The mute button doesn't mute all noise, which makes it worthless to me. Even if it worked properly, I wouldn't use it nearly as much as the rotation lock.


I've never noticed any noise when it's muted. Which sounds get through on yours?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I was actually glad when they switched it. I hardly ever use the orientation lock, but I mute the iPad every night before bed. *shrugs*
> 
> I've never noticed any noise when it's muted. Which sounds get through on yours?


I'll have to go back and try it again. It did mute games, but something else, most likely video or music, still made noise. Drove me nuts for about a day after I upgraded to iOS till I remembered about the switch changing functions. I'm one of those who feels that if the phone/tablet/whatever is on mute, it should make NO noise, not even going crunch if I step on it, so this really bothers me.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Once I figured out how to use it, I could live with the change. I did like the ease of using the button and orientation is something I use more often than a mute switch.  It is going to be real interesting to see what the new device will end up having.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I've never noticed any noise when it's muted. Which sounds get through on yours?


I read somewhere that some apps ignore the mute switch, so you can still run into noise some times.

I much preferred having the switch lock orientation on my ex's iPad. I'm fidgety so I have to keep the orientation locked or it's always shifting on me when I don't want it to.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I read somewhere that some apps ignore the mute switch, so you can still run into noise some times.


True. Except I'd say "most times". 

Mike


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

?That's great news! Any idea when 4.3 will be released?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess I'm confused. I have 4.2.1 and I have a screen rotation lock. I just double punch the circle button, the multi task screen comes up, scroll all the way to left and the lock is 1st icon. Where is the mute button?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

LauraB said:


> I guess I'm confused. I have 4.2.1 and I have a screen rotation lock. I just double punch the circle button, the multi task screen comes up, scroll all the way to left and the lock is 1st icon. Where is the mute button?


The mute switch is in the right side (not on the front face) as you're holding the iPad vertically with the home button (round button) on the bottom. It's a slide switch, about 1/8-1/4 inch in length. (It's right above the volume control.) The switch originally locked the screen so that it wouldn't rotate when the iPad was reoriented from landscape to portrait or portrait to landscape.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you, I got mine for Christmas so I didn't have it when it did that.


----------

